# Sad news today, Troutie RIP



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Smudge (MTB Batteries) has just told me the terrible news that Chris 'Troutie' Hadaway has died from a heart attack.

He was one of the biggest contributors on here in the early days and provided many, me included, with vast amounts of knowledge and help over many years.
His 'can do' attitude was an inspiration for many to give it a go with more than just light building. Many people are enjoying their night rides using lights he'd built or designed.

A truly lovely bloke who was always there for a bit of help will be greatly missed. 

There's a very bright star shining in the sky now

RIP Chris :nonod:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

WOW! So sad. I will definitely shine my light towards the heavens in honor of Troutie on my next night ride



*****


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Very sad! He was one fellow that was not afraid to try any light idea. Provided many with lights and inspired many others to DIY.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh man. What a loss. Loved his work.

He popped up on a homebrewing forum I frequent a few years back. You need to do a lot of riding to offset the bad health effects of brewing!


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Oh man that is really sad news. He seemed such a decent bloke. Pretty sure he was a family man too.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Such sad news. Troutie was a great inspiration and always so willing to help.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Just been through one of his old threads... classic stuff back in the "If you want bright you better build it yourself" days.

https://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-...-but-need-little-help-427669-post4615750.html


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Man he had some good ideas and incredible lights.

Looks like his last post was back in Oct 2017.


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Troutie was one of the originals here on the lights forum even before it was split into DIY and Lights and Night Riding.
I always hoped to make it across the pond someday and drink a pint with him. 

We lost a great friend, but the universe received a new beautiful star. But knowing Troutie he is going to try to make it even brighter...


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

odtexas said:


> We lost a great friend, but the universe received a new beautiful star. But knowing Troutie he is going to try to make it even brighter...


I'm sure you are right but the only problem with that is he won't have an old stone barn up there to shine it against and amuse us.


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

Troutie was one of the good guys, for whom too much light was never enough.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

I have only just seen this thread.. I guess it is never too late to pay your respects to someone.. at one stage of this man's life I use to think I owned more of his 7up lights than he did... I miss his knowledge, friendliness and overall "nice guy"... RIP..


----------

